# Protection Training



## B41NZ (Aug 30, 2012)

hi guys need some advice, i have a GSD 7months old who has old recently started playing with balls and ropes, im interested in protection training or sctzhund training any advice of what age i should wait for my gsd (tyson) to be... thx


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Find a club and get him evaluated. Both mine started younger than 7 months.


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

I agree, it's never too early too start..we've been going to puppy schutzhund classes since she was 4 months old.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I agree with the others, have him evaluated and start. My dog started schutzhund at 4 months.


----------



## Jess04 (Feb 7, 2011)

My pup has been going to ringsport since she was 8 wks. She was a late bloomer in biting but now shes at 10 months she is one of the decoys favorites  Never too early like everyone said!


----------



## B41NZ (Aug 30, 2012)

Jess04 said:


> My pup has been going to ringsport since she was 8 wks. She was a late bloomer in biting but now shes at 10 months she is one of the decoys favorites  Never too early like everyone said!



see i went to a trainer as im in the UK bt he had something i think is a flirt pole with a rag on the end but tyson wasnt interested in chasing it.

also is protection training like schutzhund and does protection training cause harm to my dog?

thnks in advance


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would go to a club, but not worry right now about the 'protection' side of it. Tracking, obedience and the other exercises involved in obedience can be started young. You can work on the flirtpole or pillow to encourage strong deep grips and build a solid foundation before putting any pressure on your dog. If the training is right, there should be nothing that would harm your dog doing protection work.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Is your dog from imported lines or from traditional Alsation or united Kingdom lines. The reason I ask is that the genetic strength of the dogs native to United Kingdom in past 40 years has not been known for doing protection work. You may have a dog from imported lines, or you may have the exception, but it is also possible that the protection strength is not strong in your dod or the lines of your dog. This has happened in other places as well. Good Luck!


----------



## B41NZ (Aug 30, 2012)

cliffson1 said:


> Is your dog from imported lines or from traditional Alsation or united Kingdom lines. The reason I ask is that the genetic strength of the dogs native to United Kingdom in past 40 years has not been known for doing protection work. You may have a dog from imported lines, or you may have the exception, but it is also possible that the protection strength is not strong in your dod or the lines of your dog. This has happened in other places as well. Good Luck!


Hi Tyson is from west German show lines, I do tug and he loves it


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

These lines have the genetics to do protection work, really depends on the individual dog.


----------



## selbor (Sep 4, 2012)

*protection training*

Hi,
I have done obedience and conformation training, but am seriously interested in protection training specifically in Schutzhund.I remember as a child helping my uncle train his GSPs, but that was a long time ago, I remember how rewarding it felt, especially when I was supposed to be the distraction they were to avoid, when a command was given I was to try and have them break it, eventually the dogs fell in love with me and when they were put in a command and I called them they couldn't help it and would slowly crawl towards me, poor things got in trouble, my uncle stopped using me as his assistant one day when his son was playing a little ruff with me and his GSD stood next to me and growled at his son trying to protect me and warned him to back off. Needless to say my uncle got upset because the dog was protecting the wrong person, but all they knew was that this 8yro everyday after school came to the training area and worked with them everyday. I live in Connecticut and am looking for a training school but have had no luck. If anyone know of any in the area please let me know.
Thank you in advance


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Never too late either. I started training Jäger and Katya at ~3.5 and ~1.5 years of age.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I still break out Aska (~8yrs old) all the time for training, just for fun.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

B41NZ said:


> hi guys need some advice, i have a GSD 7months old who has old recently started playing with balls and ropes, im interested in protection training or sctzhund training any advice of what age i should wait for my gsd (tyson) to be... thx


I brought mine to be evaluated when she was about 8 months or so. At first they didn't think she would have the drive to do it, but the temperament was there. They also didn't think she came from lines that would make her good at this sport. Well they were surprised when she got out there...she made it with flying colors. I personally think that she has american and german lines in her. She looks like american, but her drive is that of german lines. You should do the evaluation and see what they have to say. Good Luck.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

My boy was also a little older. The first time he was only allowed out with very young puppies and a flirt pole. I played tug with him a lot, and he also had zero interest with the flirt pole. They basically blew him off after that. I went to another club a couple years later. The helper tried to get him interested in a bite pillow...but he really wasn't into that. So he decided to put the sleeve on and try. He went right onto the sleeve, with a full confident grip. He took the stick in stride without every loosening his grip and did an awesome bark and hold. The helper was impressed. Never too late. Sometimes, IMO, if they aren't exposed to a flirt pole early they may not have interest. This doesn't mean they won't go on the sleeve or that they are a 'wash out'.


----------

